# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Διακόπτης WiFi on off φώτων

## Maxsto

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Αγόρασα πρόσφατα αυτόν τον διακόπτη :
https://www.itead.cc/sonoff-touch.html

Οταν άνοιξα τον δικό μου διακόπτη, έχει ένα μαύρο και ένα καφέ καλωδιο. Από ότι είδα, εκ των υστέρων βέβαια, ο διακόπτης για να δουλέψει θέλει και ουδέτερο. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το καφέ δεν πρέπει να είναι ουδέτερο. Μπορεί με κάποιο τρόπο να το κανω να δουλέψει?

----------


## vasilimertzani

να του βαλεις ουδετερο.

----------

Maxsto (26-11-17)

----------


## Maxsto

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος, από το να ανοίξω κουτί?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiwtis

Λοιπόν... Θα πρέπει στο Lin να συνδέσεις τη φάση με καφέ καλώδιο. Στο Nin τον ουδέτερο με μπλε. Αυτά είναι για να δώσεις τροφοδοσία στη συσκευή σου. Έπειτα από το Lout θα συνδέσεις ένα καλώδιο και θα το πας στη λάμπα , και από τη λάμπα μετά σε ουδέτερο. Αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις. 

Εσύ εάν κατάλαβα καλά θες να το βάλεις στη θέση όπου υπήρχε διακόπτης. Και συνεπώς δεν έχεις ουδέτερο. Όμως επειδή η συσκευή χρειάζεται τροφοδοσία ο ουδέτερος απαραίτητος.

----------

Maxsto (26-11-17)

----------


## Maxsto

> Λοιπόν... Θα πρέπει στο Lin να συνδέσεις τη φάση με καφέ καλώδιο. Στο Nin τον ουδέτερο με μπλε. Αυτά είναι για να δώσεις τροφοδοσία στη συσκευή σου. Έπειτα από το Lout θα συνδέσεις ένα καλώδιο και θα το πας στη λάμπα , και από τη λάμπα μετά σε ουδέτερο. Αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις. 
> 
> Εσύ εάν κατάλαβα καλά θες να το βάλεις στη θέση όπου υπήρχε διακόπτης. Και συνεπώς δεν έχεις ουδέτερο. Όμως επειδή η συσκευή χρειάζεται τροφοδοσία ο ουδέτερος απαραίτητος.


Καλημέρα. Ναι θέλω να τον βάλω στην ίδια θέση, και δεν έχει ουδέτερο. Άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η μόνη λύση ειναι να κατεβάσω από του κουτί πού είναι πάνω από τον διακόπτη. Σωστά?

Ευχαριστώ. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## JOUN

Σωστα...

----------


## ipso

> Καλημέρα. Ναι θέλω να τον βάλω στην ίδια θέση, και δεν έχει ουδέτερο. Άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η μόνη λύση ειναι να κατεβάσω από του κουτί πού είναι πάνω από τον διακόπτη. Σωστά?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν το κουτί πάνω από τον διακόπτη ΕΧΕΙ ουδέτερο. Μπορεί και να μην έχει.

----------

Maxsto (27-11-17), vasilimertzani (11-04-18)

----------


## Maxsto

> Αν το κουτί πάνω από τον διακόπτη ΕΧΕΙ ουδέτερο. Μπορεί και να μην έχει.


Υπάρχει και τετοια περίπτωση? Λες δηλαδή ότι μπορεί από αυτό το συγκεκριμένο κουτί να μην περνάει ουδέτερο? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Υπάρχει και τετοια περίπτωση? Λες δηλαδή ότι μπορεί από αυτό το συγκεκριμένο κουτί να μην περνάει ουδέτερο? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Οι διακόπτες δεν χρησιμοποιούν ουδέτερο οπότε είναι λογικό το κουτί από επάνω να μην έχει ουδέτερο. Τώρα αν υπάρχει κάποια πρίζα εκεί κοντά και ο ηλεκτρολόγος όταν έκανε την εγκατάσταση πέρασε από εκεί τα κατάλληλα καλώδια αυτό θα το δεις όταν ανοίξεις το κουτί.

----------

Maxsto (27-11-17)

----------


## nyannaco

Υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να οδεύει για το φωτιστικό σώμα από εκείνο το κουτί, οπότε πάλι θα έχει ουδέτερο.

----------

Maxsto (27-11-17), vasilimertzani (28-11-17)

----------


## glf

Προχθές χρειάστηκε να κάνω αυτό ακριβώς!

----------

Maxsto (06-12-17)

----------

